# What is this bike?



## jeep44 (May 3, 2009)

Hello
I was at a motorcycle swap meet,and picked this up today. There is no badge on the headstock,so I have no idea what this is. Can anyone here help me?


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 3, 2009)

Cleveland Welding built, probably had a Roadmaster headbadge, but they were sold under many different names. Probably made in 38 or 39
-Nolan


----------



## jeep44 (May 4, 2009)

Thank You for your reply.


----------



## RMS37 (May 4, 2009)

Hi, 

The general configuration of the frame of your bike is similar to models built by several independent manufacturers in the mid 1930?s. Cleveland Welding probably produced more frames in this style than anyone else.  

While the shadows in the picture are hiding some of the details, I believe your bike was produced by Huffman and not Cleveland Welding (CWC). There are many differences between the bikes built by these two manufacturers but the thing that stands out in your photo is the abrupt curvature of the two top tubes. The curvature of these tubes on a CWC frame is a little less abrupt and the curve extends further toward the front of the bike.

It looks like the bike received a non-stock replacement fork at some time, besides the color the fork crown does not look like those made by Huffman. 

I can?t tell from the photo if the chain ring is ?? or 1? pitch but the pattern is like that of a CWC bike and was also probably a replacement for the original.

The chain guard is appropriate for a Huffman built bike and the fenders also appear to be Huffman correct. 

Some of the details that would likely pin down Huffman as the manufacturer are a picture of the seat binder and the configuration of the upper rear fender bridge. Another give-a-way would be if there is a hole about the size of a dime in the middle of the head tube, though your bike may be newer than that feature. The serial number also may also prove helpful as both manufacturers have serial numbers that are different and useful for providing the year of manufacture.

As a Huffman built bike it would probably date to 1935-1936.


----------



## jeep44 (May 4, 2009)

Well, I had begun to think it was a Wards Hawthorne,or a Rollfast, but I guess I'm wrong-here's that dime-sized hole in the headstock, plus a few more close-up views:


----------



## RMS37 (May 4, 2009)

The hole in the head tube and the configuration of the seat binder and upper rear stays are proof that your bike was definitely produced by the Huffman Manufacturing Company (later to be known as Huffy). Huffman rose out of the ashes of the old Davis Sewing Machine Company, manufacturers of bicycles from 1895 through 1922. Huffman didn?t re-enter bicycle production until the end of 1934 and offered the frame style you have probably beginning in 1935 and definitely during 1936. You can compare your serial number with the list that 37Fleetwood has built in another thread here at the CABE. 

From the photos it looks like you can determine which color is a remnant of the original paint. As I said earlier the fork and the chain ring are not original to the bike but most of the rest of the bike is likely original.

Huffman (like everyone else) sold their product both as in-house brands such as Dayton and through 2nd tier distributors such as Firestone. It looks like your bike originally had some version of the Huffman style badge which is rectangular with circularly notched corners, determining which badge variant it originally wore may not be possible.

Finding the correct fork and chain ring will take a bit of work as they are not plentiful but they do turn up. That chain guard is also uncommon, Huffman specific, and hard to find so you are lucky it is with the bike. 

You have a nice find either left as is or as a basis for a restoration. All in all, the bike looks to be in nice structural shape with a good barn find patina. Prewar Huffman?s are one of the less common brands and the early bikes were produced in relatively small numbers. No tank was produced for that frame so with a correct chain ring and sprocket you essentially have everything you need to do a restoration.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 4, 2009)

Sorry I didn't chime in sooner, I usually catch the Huffman threads and missed this one. Phil is absolutely correct about it being a Huffman. I'm going to say it is pretty likely that it is a 1936. in the literature that frame style isn't shown anymore in 1937. there is very little literature for 1935-36 but streamlining was all the rage by 1936.the serial isn't too likely to help pin it any closer than we can place it just by the styling however it will help to fill in the serial list, we haven't found too many early Huffmans for the list. here is a photo of your bike from the late 1936 Firestone catalog. I would love to have this bike it is very cool! take care of it and enjoy it.


----------



## jeep44 (May 4, 2009)

Thank You for all the information. That is indeed the bike. Where would the serial number be?
   You mention the patina-should I really just leave it be? I took it all apart to assess the condition of the bearings,and to give it a general cleanup,but Maybe I should just put new tubes in the tires and just ride it as is-the rear tire is a Goodyear that looks almost new,with no cracking at all. The front is a Wards tire with an interesting tread.
   I'm so glad it did not come with a tank-I was shocked to see how much bicycle tanks are going for on eBay.
  Well, thank you once again. I'll keep poking around in the old threads here to learn what I can.


edit: I found the number 51682 on the underside of the crank housing.


----------

